# How much meat from a Nubian wether?



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have a Nubian wether but thinking ahead to breeding our Nubian doe, if she throws bucks what can I expect from them as far as % dressed vs. live weight. We don't really have plans to begin a breeding operation or a dairy, we want the does for milk for just our family but I'm wondering if we should consider crossing our doe with a Boer for some more meaty qualities than I might get from a purebred Nubian. I don't know if we'd want or need more than 2 does for milk since we are only 2 adults and a child.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

More than you'd get from a Saanen or Alpine wether...much less than you would get from a Boer wether, or even a Spanish or Kiko wether. Somewhere in between.

Exact numbers are difficult because a lot depends upon what age you plan on butchers...5 months or 1 year? Somewhere in between? What kind of feeding or exercise regime do you plan to have them on?

Also, what do you plan to breed your Nubian TO?


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> Also, what do you plan to breed your Nubian TO?


This year, I feel a little tied, since I can't seem to find a Nubian buck locally, to take her back to the breeder I bought her from to have her bred. Its not my favorite idea and I'm not sure what buck she's using this year. I have confidence that it will be a high quality buck but beyond that I don't know. 

I'm aiming to bring home a second bred nubian doe this fall which will meet our milking needs so I'm debating as to if I should consider finding a boer buck or a nubian buck to keep to breed future kids. We just aren't ready to build the facilities this year for a buck of any kind.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Honestly, if I were you I wouldn't be looking for a buck to keep. I also have just a small herd (one doe right now and her doeling, so two to breed for next year). When I sat down and looked at the costs, it would be a lot more expensive, not to mention the extra work, to keep a buck. Plus, if you ever decide to keep a doeling, you are now stuck finding another buck anyway unless you want to breed her to her daddy. If you are planning to butcher the excess kids, I would look for a Boer buck and pay a stud fee if possible. In fact, that will be my plan once I have the number of does I am looking to keep. Though if you are looking to breed for doelings to keep, you can still butcher the excess bucklings anyway. That is the fate of my doelings' brother this year. Sure, he isn't as big as a half Boer, but I have his sister to keep for next year. Good luck!


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I've only ever weighed one of my meat goats. He was an 8 month old nubian buck and was about 25 pounds dressed. Unfortunately I don't know how much he weighed live, but I have heard that the meat will be anywhere between 40-60% of the live weight, depending on the animal and how well muscled it is.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if this helps, but we got 30 pounds of meat from a 3 year old LaMancha buck. I was expecting more as he was a big boy.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow! Those weights are surprisingly low. I would be expecting more too, our current doe is around 150-170lbs so she's huge. I suppose the advice to use a boer once we get the does we are looking for is probably what would work best for us. I'm not too worried about feeding him as long as a buck would mostly eat grass and hay....those we have more than enough of.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

40% when done. Unless there is exceptional muscling which you might get 60%.

actually 40% is a fair amount. the trick it to get a kid up to weight and muscled out by 6 months.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

do you usually supplement them with some grain to get them up to weight or keep them on the dam/bottle that long?


----------

